# Commercial Pricing Insight



## kwkrak (Jul 26, 2010)

Our company provides facilities maintenance services to commercial clients and one of our long term retail clients has asked us to price snow removal at locations across several states. They are looking for a lump sum price per occurrence per location. Any feedback on how to approach pricing this or resources for service providers would be much appreciated!


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

figure out how long or what an occurance is...

figure your hourly rate

multiply

lump sum


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

you should talk to me for locations in wisconsin


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

As salopez states you must define "per occurrence". It is not a well defined term and means different things to different people. 

Have clear and well defined specs for the level of service and expectations the client is looking for......without this you will receive a wide range of pricing that will not make sense to you.

If the client doesn't know what they want or need, consult with experienced service providers (in every different region) to create the appropriate specs for different areas.

Whatever your terms are with the contractors you choose make sure you keep you end of the bargain. Plenty of "Nationals" and brokers out there with a not so good reputation.....don't be one of them. 

Use SIMA members as your pool of service providers and bidders.

If the client is communicating to you that they are looking for this work to be done as cheap as possible.....well, let's just say they'll be a lot more options open for you.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

I'd look at the NJ stuff for you, assuming they have locations here. I'd qualify them by asking for site plans for each location, if they're serious they'll gladly give them up. If they're tire kicking not so much, is snow/ice management a service you currently provide??


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

forestfireguy;1054428 said:


> is snow/ice management a service you currently provide??


I'm thinking that's a no.......


----------



## steinbauer12 (Jul 4, 2011)

I am looking for help on bidding numerous commercial properties (7) plowing, salting, deicer(main walks and enterences only) and shoveling. The average size of the lots are about 45,000 sqft and the walks and enterances are around 4,500sqft. What you be the best way to quote this and do I discount do to the amount of properties. This is in Milwaukee Wisconsin. Thanks


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

steinbauer12;1294073 said:


> I am looking for help on bidding numerous commercial properties (7) plowing, salting, deicer(main walks and enterences only) and shoveling. The average size of the lots are about 45,000 sqft and the walks and enterances are around 4,500sqft. What you be the best way to quote this and do I discount do to the amount of properties. This is in Milwaukee Wisconsin. Thanks


$30/hr for plowing and $50/ton for salt should do it! You know, just gotta make sure you're competitive... Thumbs Up



Is there an "in over my head" smiley?


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

Just send out the addresses and we ll figure up a price. 30 sounds a little high for plowing.( Looking for my lowballer smiley)


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Bidding help*



kwkrak;1054140 said:


> Our company provides facilities maintenance services to commercial clients and one of our long term retail clients has asked us to price snow removal at locations across several states. They are looking for a lump sum price per occurrence per location. Any feedback on how to approach pricing this or resources for service providers would be much appreciated!


We offer something that will help you. You can click on our sponsor link on the side panel "Profits Unlimited"

*Snow & Ice Management Bidding Package Includes:*
#1 Snow & Ice Management Manual � this is a comprehensive manual covering all aspects of snow & ice management for both residential and commercial accounts. Also includes application rates for many different deicing materials.

#2 Snow & Ice Management CD full of templates for contracts, route sheets, hours of operation sheets, Who�s first, proposal formats, don�t take the risk template for clients, sample invoices, sample marketing forms and much more. All these templates are in Microsoft Word format and are completely customizable to your business.

#3 Snow & Ice Management Quick Estimator CD � calculates per push, per event, hourly or season contracts. Also calculates material application rates for both granular and liquid applications for any deicing material that you may be using. This CD also calculates time and material for application of material, and hand labor as well. This CD runs in Microsoft Excel and is not software. You simply fill in the blanks and you have your estimate.

Go to www.profitsareus.com or call us at 800-845-0499 to order. Feel free to call us with any questions you might have as well. Being a full-service lawn & landscaping business myself since 1979, I know what a contractor is looking for; something simple, accurate and professional. This package is it.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

The sales team has arrived...


----------

